# fort hall baboon tarantula



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Very nice.. what the baboons temerament like ?


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

most baboons do have a naughy temperment but ive found these arnt that bad to others ive had in the past,these rather hide away unlike others that rear up as soon as you open their tubs up,fort hall baboons make some great web hide outs also,good to watch !


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I do like watching tarantulas, very interesting creatures... but I have an intense fear of having spiders on me :shock: Id like to have one but... I just dont think I could incase it escaped  

(a wuss I know)


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

i was just the same years back but it aint so bad once you get over the fear lol,only way to get over it is holding 1,ive helped lots of people that never thought they could do it,now some own spiders, it works for some !!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Im almost convinced but.... not sure... maybe one day


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*spiders*

The funny thing with spiders is the bigger they are the slower they tend to move unless they really want to.

My wife has a phobia of spiders but funny enough she will hold my chile rose.If she sees a small house spider though she will scream at me or our son to come and get rid of it.

When we had the shop i got around 75 people over their initial fear of spiders and about 25 went on to own one which in my book is great.

That said there is no real cure for arachnophobia you will always have a certain amount of fear but you may be able to overcome most of it.

tthe end of the day in the eyes(meant litterally) of a spider you are more fearsome to it then they are to you.

Ryan


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

my wife is just the same with little spiders


----------

